# Wild Mustangs



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

These are the kind of photos people need to see of the mustangs. Everyone wants them to be free but nearly every wild horse or burro I have seen has been incredibly thin. This is no way for these animals to live. Without regular roundups and or a plan in place to prevent overpopulation these animals SUFFER


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome photos! Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> These are the kind of photos people need to see of the mustangs. Everyone wants them to be free but nearly every wild horse or burro I have seen has been incredibly thin. This is no way for these animals to live. Without regular roundups and or a plan in place to prevent overpopulation these animals SUFFER


These Mustangs live in the Nevada desert, reaching up in the mountains. It's a very harsh landscape. Sure, they look ribby by right now as it's technically still winter where they are. It snowed on Friday, but signs of life are starting and the desert is showing signs of blooming soon (usually end April/May). Even domesticated horses look poor in the winter. 

I wouldn't say these guys are suffering, but I can't comment on all mustangs on the whole as I only know these guys. There certainly haven't been any Mustangs deaths up here other than two horses killed in road accidents last year and one the year before when foaling. 

The town nearby these Mustangs wants to be allowed to manage the herds and I agree that some of the mares don't need to be breeding anymore. They have a plan to manage them and control breeding through contraceptive darting of the mares. It's yet to be approved. 

Managing, yes. I can't say I'm in favour of roundups though.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful photography!!


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Some summer pictures of the same herds taken from google images for comparison.

These guys are probably wishing winter was over now though, the snow was a surprise on Friday and it was a good storm.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

That very last paint looks EXACTLY like a gelding my sister just sold- I always thought he was a mustang, but he has no brand...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures of the Mustangs 
you did a good job


----------



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree beautiful photos. Your right its kind of feast and famine right now. I'd prefer that breeding was just managed but at this point in time they dont have a economical solution that works long term. Did you know that there are a couple hundred thousand wild mustangs being fed by BLM right now that have been rounded up? WIth not enough homes for them all. Unfortuenetly right now roundups are required otherwise you would be seeing more of these animals dead. Not to mention that they often outcompete native wildlife for food.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting pictures. one of our local herds was grazing along the roadside on my way into work this morning. i'd say there are ~8 horses in that particular herd with one foal and one yearling. they're all doing quite well. 

where are you taking these pictures as you say they're close to a town?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures, but the bit about domestic horses looking poor in winter is absolute hogwash. I have never had a single horse look poorly in winter, half the time they come into spring fatter then when they went into winter. If a horse looks poorly in winter, you're not doing your job right. And that includes people who "free range" horses for winter.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My husband was out between Wendover and Ely this morning and seen some mares and foals. Of course the mares lactating are not going to look good now given the time of year. The grass hasn't come on yet in NV. But they were all thin.

Yes these horses needed to be managed. Before the govt. Became involved ranchers and mustangers managed them. They culled them out and ranchers used to turn their horses out with them because they used to be nice ranch horses. Now no one wants them really. Don't get me wrong, I like a good Mustang. My first job was starting Mustangs and I have had some good ones. But if they were still good and culled on aregular basis there wouldn't be a few thousand sitting in a holding facility being fed by the govt. And I wouldn't see dead horses at dried up water holes in the summer.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Ahhhh, I LOVE this photo. 









Its so stunning, and _perfect_. I would frame, and hang up every single one of those photos in my house. Beautiful!


----------

